# Great Arkansas Timber/homestead land. 200 Acres Wooded



## Siryet (Jun 29, 2002)

200 beautiful acres in western Arkansas, hilly and wooded with hardwood and pine. 
Can get a cutting of pine in 7 to
10 years. 
Gravel road access, not far to good paved road. 
$2100 an acre and with a good down payment owner will consider financing.

Please contact Matt At:

[email protected]


----------



## Ozarka (Apr 15, 2007)

Can you be more specific as to location, what river valley? what's the nearest post office, Thanks.


----------



## Siryet (Jun 29, 2002)

be glad to:

13 miles north of Booneville AR, off RTE 217 and Hwy 23, approx 39 miles east of Ft Smith Arkansas. 2 miles east of Charleston, Ar.
Thank you for asking


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

Is there any water on the property by way of creeks or ponds? Is electricity close or to the property? Is it somehwere that could be built on or would it be strictly a recreational/ timber property? What borders the property? Are there any public roads through or on the property or is it just bordered by the road? How much is taxes per year? Thanks.


----------

